# A NAP FOTOJA



## starter (2003 December 12)

További, hasonlóan érdekes, szép, akár humoros, vagy valamiért 
különlegesnek tartott képeket várunk.


----------



## lilli (2004 Június 1)

Szinyei ihletett cool átalakított fotó


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 6)




----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 10)

*Ez egy kiscsit más...*


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 11)

*Emlékezzünk*


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 16)

Ehhez szöveg is tartozik:
Jill Greenberg síró gyermekfotóitól hangos a média. A képek úgy készültek, hogy nyalókát adott a gyerekeknek, majd elvette tőlük, ettől a nagy sírás.
A fotóművészt gyermekvédő szervezetek támadják "gyermekkínzásért". A képek között saját kislánya is szerepel.
Hogy a cél mennyire szentesíti az eszközt... ? Minden esetre a fotók gyögyörűek.


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 24)

Kambodzsa - Angkor Wat


----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 26)




----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 27)




----------



## allegro (2006 Szeptember 30)




----------



## allegro (2006 Október 5)

Nepál


----------



## allegro (2006 Október 5)

Omán


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 18)




----------



## icsi (2006 Október 23)

vidámság


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 24)

misztikum és báj


----------



## icsi (2006 Október 28)




----------



## allegro (2006 November 1)

Vélemény...


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 3)

*India*


----------



## sztzs (2006 November 3)

*Karnevál Velencében*


----------



## allegro (2006 November 10)




----------



## allegro (2006 November 12)




----------



## sztzs (2006 November 19)




----------



## allegro (2006 November 27)




----------



## allegro (2006 November 29)

*Fény-árnyék*


----------



## allegro (2006 November 30)

*Csobbanások*


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 10)




----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 14)

*Simeon, a New York-i állatkert egyik lakója bontogatja a karácsonyra kapott ajándékát.*


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 14)

*Christina Aguilera amerikai énekesnő a legújabb híresség, akit megmintáztak viaszból a Madame Tussaud múzeum számára. Aguilera figurája egy valódi "budoárban" látható.*


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 14)

*Tündéri pasik...*




*Catalin Botezatu divattervező férfifehérnemű-kollekcióját mutatják be a Bukaresti Divathéten.*​


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 15)




----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

*
A kínai Fogyatékosok Előadóművészi Társulatának hallássérült táncosai a Buddha anya című darabot adják elő a Hszincsiang Népi Csarnokban.*


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 19)

Micsoda Nő eza Férfi!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 28)

katicabogárka


----------



## sztzs (2006 December 28)




----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 29)

*




Szilveszteri óriástorta
*


----------



## hajlando (2007 Január 28)




----------



## sztzs (2007 Február 11)

origo forum


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 14)

*A harmadik helyezett Katie Steiner (balra) és a második helyezett Bianca Starke (jobbra) fogják közre Nelly Marie Bojahr-t, az újonnan megkoronázott Miss Németországot a 2007. február 10-én tartott szépségversenyen.*​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 14)

*A szingapúri állatkert Sue nevű 5 hónapos kismalaca, amint egy show-műsorra készítik fel.*
*Az ázsiai országban most nagy népszerűségnek örvendenek a malacok, ugyanis a hamarosan kezdődő kínai újév a disznó éve lesz.*
*2007., február 12., Szingapúr




*​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 14)

*Egy fehér oroszlán nőstény, Maryn és két kölyke egy brit vadasparkban, 2007. február 7-én. Ezek az első fehéroroszlán-kölykök, amelyek Nagy-Britanniában születtek. 
*
*





*​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 14)

*A nap fotója: Majomszeretet
*
*Orángutánok játszanak egymással egy thaiföldi állatkertben, 2007. február 8-án.*
*




*​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 21)

Garden​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 21)

Érdekes...​


----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Március 23)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Március 24)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Március 27)




----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 27)

A Nap fotója: Lángok között





*Szent József ünnepén, Spanyolországban ehhez hasonló, fából készült bábukat égetnek a gyerekek. Csak az a bábu - ninot - maradhat meg, amelyet a fesztiválon részt vevők a legszebbnek ítélnek.*

​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Március 27)

_A nap fotója: Pékek dícsérete





__*Egy, a számos mexikói és spanyol pékmesterek által, nagy műgonddal elkészített kreáció közül, a 'Madridulcefusion' elnevezésű madridi vásáron.
2007. március 12., Madrid*_​ _

_​


----------



## böbike (2007 Március 28)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Április 5)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Április 5)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Április 5)




----------



## Gyongyi54 (2007 Április 5)




----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 7)

​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 21)

Egy kis szépség, pihentetőnek....


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 21)




----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 21)

Ez is érdekes...


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Április 21)

x


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 9)

*A NAP FOTÓJA
*





*Az csimpánz-mama ötvenedik **születésnapjára egy szekérderék zöldséget és gyümölcsöt kapott gondozóitól.
2007. május 3., Hollandia, Arnhem*​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 9)

*A nap fotója: rock-nagypapák csúcsformában

*






*Az Aerosmith tegnap Monterrey-ben koncertezett
**2007. április 18., Monterrey, Mexikó*​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 9)

*A NAP FOTÓJA: ZSIRÁF LEGÓBÓL






**Legokockákból épült zsiráf díszíti a dán játékgyártó cég legújabb központjának bejáratát Berlinben.*​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 17)

​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 17)

​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 20)

x



​


----------



## Tercsi (2007 Május 23)




----------



## Noci87 (2007 Május 25)




----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 26)

Fátyol-vízesés​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 29)

​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Május 29)

​


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Június 10)




----------



## Tercsi (2007 Június 11)




----------



## Tercsi (2007 Június 16)




----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Június 16)




----------



## Gabszi (2007 Június 17)

Öcsi48 írta:


>


_Ez káprázatosan szép!
Főleg macskaimádó szemmel!!
_


----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Június 19)




----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 20)

ez a kedvenc képem. és semmi trükk, vágás. háromszéki napfelkelte:


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Június 21)




----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Június 23)




----------



## Öcsi48 (2007 Június 23)




----------



## Tercsi (2007 Június 24)




----------



## Janika911 (2007 Június 25)

A termeszet annya, (Salyat keszitmeny, salyat fotokbol)


----------



## Tercsi (2007 Június 30)




----------



## Janika911 (2007 Július 1)

Kaljul; Szep fenyek es egbolt! 
____________________________________

Itt egy par salyat keszitmenyu ozikes foto: Tavaly nyaron keszult egy meleg este, naplementenel, Kanataban, Ontario.


----------



## TipeTupa (2007 Július 2)

Ha már az őzikéknél vagyunk: egy erdélyi falucska határában bóklászott... a Fuji-m csak ennyire birta bevenni.


----------



## Hilda1949 (2007 Július 6)

Sziasztok!
Régen jártam felétek, de most pótolandó!
Elmesélek egy történetet, remélem, hogy tetszik!
Amatőr fotós létemre nagy nagy élmény volt!!

Gyönyörű napra ébredtünk. Hívott, csalogatott a természet. Javasoltam: ki a szabadba!!

Én megfogadtam saját tanácsomat, s elindultunk... Nem volt meleg, enyhe szellőcske fújdogált. Egy gyönyörű rét, azaz a pákozdi lőtér mellett vezetett az utunk.
A távolban megláttam egy gólyát. Nagyon szépen mutatott a rét füvei, virágai között! Óvatos, lassú léptekkel megközelítettem az élelmet gyűjtő gólya madarat, hogy lefényképezzem... lassan, óvatosan... tudjátok, ahogy a csillag megy az égen...
Ugyanúgy a modell is... Rakta egymás után hosszú lábait, én is... Végül hátat fordított, és nem foglalkozott velem, hát én se vele.
Aztán történt valami. Mozgást észleltem. Minden figyelmem oda összpontosítottam, mert mozgolódás volt a nagy fűben, a virágok között... Óvatosságomnál már csak a kíváncsiságom volt nagyobb!
Szép virágok, magas fű között a mozgás fokozódik... Talán kígyó? ‑ kérdeztem magamtól. ‑ Áh, az nem zörög ennyire - válaszoltam magamnak, megnyugtatásul. 
Az ismeretlen, illető jön felém... Barátsággal röfög... Néz. Bele a szemembe. Megáll. Megszagol. Én állok megdermedve, mert még így szemtől szembe nem találkoztam egy kis, csíkos, vadmalaccal. Mert az volt! Én nem mozdulok, csak a gépemmel követem. Megáll. Rám néz, megszagol... és ‑ nem hiszitek el ‑ hozzá dörgölődött a lábamhoz... Akár egy kis cica. ‑ Mit akarhat ez? ‑ Talán azt gondolta, hogy az anyukája vagyok... Lehajoltam, óvatosan megsimogattam a hátát. Hagyta. ‑ Megfogjam, elvigyem? ‑ Hallottam, hogy ha megfogja az ember a kismalacot, az visítani kezd, s akkor előjön a bokorból az anyakoca. Közelharcra azért nem akartam volna vállalkozni... 

Mit tegyek? Közben ő ‑ örülve, gondolom, hogy meg lett a mama ‑ ott maradt mellettem... Kezem akaratlanul is rögzítette az eseményeket. Felnézett rám azzal a sötétbarna, csillogó szemével, s mintha mosolygott volna... Talán azt kérdezte: ‑ Nem ismersz meg? A kismalacod vagyok... 
Nem tágított, de azért furcsán nézett rám. ‑ Nem ismered meg a gyermekedet? Milyen anya az ilyen? Még fejét félre is fordította, s láttam, hogy nagyon bánatos!
Végül megharagudott rám, s mielőtt eliramodott volna a sűrű bokrok közé, szemrehányóan megrázta okos fejét, s kunkori farkincáját. ‑ Sajnálom, hogy nem értesz meg engem... mama... S, bánatosan egy kisebb árkot átugorva eltűnt a virágos rét bokrosabb részén. 
Én is bánatosan néztem utána, de vígasztalt, hogy megörökíthettem számomra, számotokra, s nagyon boldog voltam, hogy találkoztam e kedves, aranyos, csíkos kis jószággal!
Szeressük, védjük a természetet, s ilyen hétköznapi csodákban lesz részünk!


----------



## Hilda1949 (2007 Július 7)

Janika911 írta:


> Bizony Hilda, teljesen igazad van, es nagyon ari tortenet. En is hasonloan jartam az ozikevel amit fent latsz, ugyanis madarakat fotoztam, es kozben elojott ez a kis fiu a fak kozul es elkezdett ragcsalni egy bokrot.


Szia Janika!
Bizony produkál az élet dolgokat!! De, jó, ha van nálunk egy fotómasina!!!


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Július 7)

Kis chipmunk egy nagy kovon, ez a toparton keszult meg a tavasszal:


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 7)

Szia Hilda orulok, hogy ismet itt vagy. Aranyos a rofeke. A tobbi kep is mind csodalatos.


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Július 8)

Mokuci


----------



## Hilda1949 (2007 Július 8)

Melitta írta:


> Szia Hilda orulok, hogy ismet itt vagy. Aranyos a rofeke. A tobbi kep is mind csodalatos.


 
Szia kedves Melitta!!kiss 

Én is örülök, hogy itt lehetek veletek. Sok sok minden történt velem, majd egyszer elmesélem...
Remélem, hogy te is jól vagy, s minden kedves ismerős!!

Hozok egy kis tavaszt...


----------



## Hilda1949 (2007 Július 9)

Sziasztok!

Tegnap Iván napi búcsún voltam.
Egy pár kép onnét.
Nagyon kedves emberek a szerbek. Tudtátok, hogy háromszór csókolják meg egymást ha találkoznak?kiss kiss kiss Egyszer jobbról, aztán balról, s aztán megint jobbról...
Kíváncsian figyeltem őket, s tényleg igy van...
Szép hetet mindenkinek!


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Július 14)

Klassz fotok, En meg voltam lent a toparton, es jol elaztam, de megerte mert lattam egy bakcsót, (Night Heron) nomeg egy tokesrece csaladot a mocsarban:


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Július 23)

​


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Július 23)

​


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Július 27)




----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 5)




----------



## Infinity (2007 Augusztus 5)




----------



## mammut (2007 Október 27)

Dunaharasztinál a kis Duna-ág.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Október 29)

*Cím nélkül*


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 13)

http://www.foundstuff.co.uk/store/animalhumour/animal1.jpg


----------



## AndiC (2009 December 28)

Szunya


----------



## n_ergy (2010 Február 7)




----------



## Hilda1949 (2010 Július 15)

Kutya meleg van!!!
Én is ülve olvadok...


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 23)

- a nap fotója1


----------



## staccato (2015 Május 29)

- a tegnapi nap fotójja !


----------



## 123agilaci (2015 December 14)

Hinta...


----------



## Bomag5 (2016 Május 22)

Kinszi írta:


> *A kínai Fogyatékosok Előadóművészi Társulatának hallássérült táncosai a Buddha anya című darabot adják elő a Hszincsiang Népi Csarnokban.*


----------



## Bomag5 (2016 Május 22)

gyönyörű kép


----------

